# Startx is not working



## for.ggame.playing (May 12, 2020)

I installed xorg-7.7_3 with kde5, and updated the packages
Than system crashes and I have to run fsck and remove some " not integrated" files. Now startx is not working. The command is not found


----------



## mark_j (May 12, 2020)

Updated what?

The entire OS crashes because you installed Xorg and KDE? Wow! I'm impressed. 

What's the error message output by startx?

What's in your .xinitrc? Check the permissions of it (ensure you own it).


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 12, 2020)

Maybe it was done because system finds incompatibility packages and maybe it was not related to xorg but the fact is the system crashed. 
Error? There is no error. Startx does not exist.
About .xinitrc:
The permission is 
-rw-r--r--
I use shell as root.
And the code inside it is
exec ck-launch-session startplasma-x11


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2020)

for.ggame.playing said:


> Maybe it was done because system finds incompatibility packages


How did you manage to get in that state? You should probably fix those first. 

Because you had some  filesystem corruption I would suggest just reinstalling everything with `pkg upgrade -f`. That should, at the very least, make sure everything is correctly installed (no corrupted files).


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 12, 2020)

To be honest I migrated from virtualBox. I was curious to know whether I can do on every OS including but not limited to FreeBSD. At this moment I am reinstalling everything using command mentioned above I will let u know about updates.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 12, 2020)

It worked thanks


----------

